# Slipping seatpost on a BMC SLX01



## nismosr (Jun 27, 2007)

I just finished building a BMC SLX01 which was on different thread, I took it yesterday for 36mile hilly ride. my seatpost was set to 15 and by the time I got back I noticed its on 11.
any suggestion ? thank you


----------



## johng723 (Aug 3, 2010)

I had that same problem with mine. My LBS ended up swapping it out and sending mine in under warranty. Not quite sure what the issue was.


----------



## nismosr (Jun 27, 2007)

I might go on a couple more rides and if does it again I may have to do the same thing you did. thanks


----------



## justnick (Sep 10, 2009)

I thought I was the only one with this problem


----------



## nismosr (Jun 27, 2007)

I tried to tighten the screw underneath the seatpost half turn or just about tight enough to put back the stem back to the seattube. I did a 56 bumpy ride and I never had slippage on the seatpost. lets see how long it will last.


----------



## justnick (Sep 10, 2009)

Well... I done the same today and it did NOT last very long. I shifted into the lowest chain ring and it slipped again. One of my friends suggested some carbon application gel? It works like sand paper and keeps carbon seat posts, stems etc. from moving. We'll see if that works tomorrow. I sure hope so.


----------



## justnick (Sep 10, 2009)

Ok, so the gel didn't work. Started off on a 50+ mile ride and barely made it a mile before it fell. Does anyone know the number for BMC USA? I'm not sure if the one located on their site will help me any. I did send an email though.


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

If you have an issue, don't contact BMC directly, you will waste your time. You will need to contact the retailer you got it from. 
Before you do that though, go back to the instructions on adjusting the streampost. Mine has never slipped on me.


----------



## colin_hurley (Apr 29, 2011)

Does anyone know where I can find instructions for the Streampost? The shop that I bought my bike through didn't provide me with the instructions after they built up my bike. I'm getting post slippage even with the FSA seatpost compound...


----------



## stover (Apr 24, 2010)

If the seatpost and frame are carbon why not try using some carbon paste on both and see if it works?


----------



## colin_hurley (Apr 29, 2011)

Well I guess I could try that but if there is a proper way to adjust the function of the special BMC seat post I'd like to take that route.


----------



## BMCUSA (Jan 1, 2010)

Check the rod that runs inside the seatpost - if the torque on the "open - locked" bolt has been set to high - there is a chance that the rod has been separated from the actual locking mechanism. All this is "inside" the seatpost - spare parts are available.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

The elastomer plug on the seat post and the inside of the seat tube need to be completely and thoroughly clean and dry. No grease, carbon paste, or anything else. If anything has been applied to the plug or inside the seat tube it needs to be completely cleaned out with solvent, detergent, etc..

There should be an aluminum plate on the bottom of the elastomer plug with a screw through it. Tighten the screw to the point where the plug will just fit into and slide down into the seat tube with the mechanism in the release position.


----------



## colin_hurley (Apr 29, 2011)

Thanks for the replies. I believe I figured it out as I rode today with no slippage. It boiled down to properly adjusting the elastomer plug on the bottom on the post.


----------



## justnick (Sep 10, 2009)

BMCUSA said:


> Check the rod that runs inside the seatpost - if the torque on the "open - locked" bolt has been set to high - there is a chance that the rod has been separated from the actual locking mechanism. All this is "inside" the seatpost - spare parts are available.



Is there a way to have this replaced? Mine has gotten to the point where the glue on carbon rod inside the seat post is giving away. As I tighten it, it becomes loose again.
Help, please?


----------



## ericssonboi (May 10, 2010)

+ 1 for adjusting the elastomer plug on the bottom. Had the same issue but now resolved


----------



## jjcools (Jun 28, 2011)

my post is not slipping but it is creaking like crazy. any suggestions??


----------



## justnick (Sep 10, 2009)

jjcools said:


> my post is not slipping but it is creaking like crazy. any suggestions??


Um, mine was doing that too. I think I put electric tape or something around the post. I honestly can't remember how I fixed it. I ended up selling it after it got damaged by a tornado. :/

I riding a Giant TCR Advanced 1 now 

Good Luck!


----------



## BMCUSA (Jan 1, 2010)

Clean the seat post & seat tube - apply carbon paste on seat post only. Make sure that tension (bolt at the bottom of the alloy rod) is adjusted accordingly.
The complete mechanism is mechanical - so a drop of oil on adjustments bolts (saddle) the locking bolt (both sides) - 
And finally make sure that it not the saddle that makes noises.
Please also go and visit your local BMC Partner.

Best,

BMC USA


----------



## ultraman6970 (Aug 1, 2010)

The best way to get rid off the creak in that seatpost is to get a PDA screen protector film, cut it and put it in the back of the seatpost around the area it touch the frame. The noise will be gone right away.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

For Streampost squeaking, the consensus prescription has been PDA screen protector (basically polyester plastic film) or Kapton tape. I use Kapton (polyimide) tape which I happen to have on hand.


----------



## ultraman6970 (Aug 1, 2010)

Kapton? I'll search into that, it is metalic?? or rubberish???


----------



## jjcools (Jun 28, 2011)

I might have to try the screen protector. The creak came back after adjusting the post again...


----------



## ultraman6970 (Aug 1, 2010)

U can use vinyl too. U need to cut it right tho.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

ultraman6970 said:


> U can use vinyl too. U need to cut it right tho.


Vinyl is OK but it's relatively soft and won't last as long as polyester or kapton film.


----------



## velobeats (Aug 26, 2012)

I am having a huge issue with this seatpost. 

First, it was slipping very badly. I attempted with carbon gel, but no resolution. 


I tightened the torque bolt a bit more and still had issues. 


I tighted the torque bolt a bit more and the section that connects the bolt to the rod inside the seat-tube separated. 

Did I goof? Is it broken now? What was keeping it together in the first place?


----------

